# New pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share this-I forgot I had it-N e how sorry about the quality-But I hope some one enjoys it at least-


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow beautifull colors on that gator...do you own it???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Wow beautifull colors on that gator...do you own it???


Hell no Sir-
Took the pic in vegas when I was there-


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweett...hahah I would love to own something like that.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

got to your local pet stor and ask for a dwar smooth front camin specil order i no because i deal with them alot!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> sweett...hahah I would love to own something like that.


it would be nice-but also freeze up here-LOL


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> it would be nice-but also freeze up here-LOL


always ferget that you live in alaska







you can always keep a polar beer or some baby penguins and train em to bring you beer


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It wouldn't freeze if you built it a nice indoor habitat.









And nice pic btw!


----------

